# Any good indie horror suggestions?



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey there Kindlers,

I am looking to read some good indie horrow stories. Any suggestions?

I am really hoping to avoid the following though, any fantasy and anything with vampires (I realise that there are horror vampire stories, but I'd still like to avoid it)

Sadly it seems that whenever I search books there is just a lot of vampires and fantasy. Could it be the popularity of Twilight/Harry Potter and LotR? Maybe. But where are some good monster stories, or ghost stories?

Hit me with your suggestions!

Thanks,

Les.

PS. I do read my fair share of vampire and fantasy, not to write off those genres completely, but right now I want something new that I haven't read in ages.

PPS. New to the boards so hopefully this is the right place for this kind of post.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Scott Nicholson is good ... first one I read of his was "Red Church".  

For more intense and gruesome horror, try J. A. Konrath or Jack Kilborn (same person) or Blake Crouch


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished this one last week, and while I have a few criticisms, I felt it was very good:


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks posters, funnily enough the whole reason for the post was because I just finished reading Konrath/Crouch's 'Serial' and reall enjoyed it.

Will check out Nicholson.

Will also check out Shimmer.


----------



## DeAngelo (Mar 14, 2011)

Edit: Ack, nevermind. I always end up messing up on at least 1 rule when I join a forum. Forget I said anything. I'm not here. La la la.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think this qualifies as "horror". I don't frequent the genre and frankly was surprised that I enjoyed it:

John Dies at the End (That's the title, not a spoiler.  )


(See my review.)


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I am currently reading Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares - a collection of short horror stories. So far my favourite is *The Old Silk Hat* - a rather clever story with both graphic and psychological horror.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I liked Mark LaFlamme's Vegetation. Fast paced, quite original, good support characters. I do not read many horrors but I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You can try Daniel Pyle's 'Down the Drain' or Mike Cranes' 'Lessons' and 'Lessons II'.

Joel


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

_nice try.--Betsy
_

You could try Amanda Hocking's Hollowland No vampire's in that one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

A. Rosaria said:


> You could try Amanda Hocking's Hollowland No vampire's in that one.


Not really a horror book though..

---

was really good I thought.

 Creeped me out, but I have gag issues with maggots.. just thinking about them makes me retch.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

So far, anyone I think of is already mentioned.
Still, here is a list of a few good ones.

Scott Nicholson.
Ronald Kelly.
Jack Kilbourn (psuedonym of JK Konrath)
Harry Shannon
Jeff Strand
Brian Keene
Edward Lee
Greg Gifune
Ron Malfi

Some of these guys worked with Leisure until they tanked and now a lot of their stuff is available in e-book format. All of them are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## zizekpress (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't know about books, but I can recommend about a hundred 80s horror movies...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Coombe's Wood by Lisa Hinsley:










Not violent or graphic. Just a good, scary read.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

carl_h said:


> Scott Nicholson is good ... first one I read of his was "Red Church".
> 
> For more intense and gruesome horror, try J. A. Konrath or Jack Kilborn (same person) or Blake Crouch


Ditto on Nicholson. Haven't read Konrath yet, but apparently he's quite good. Joseph Nassise also writes horror and I've heard really good things about his work as well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You know I've read some of Konrath and I've found him to be almost too "crude" for my liking.  Which is very strange because Stephen King is my favorite author


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

How about some Brits:

Ian Woodhead's SHADES OF GREEN: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E10WCC

Dave Jefferey's NECROPOLIS RISING: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042P53RY

Stuart Nield's GNOMES: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042P54AA

Shaun Jeffrey DEAD MAN'S EYE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO5IRK

Gary McMahon's IN THE SKIN: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QZ9V1E


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Anything by Blake Crouch.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll second (or is that third?) Blake Crouch. Keene is another great one. I don't really think he's indie, but David Wellington writes some decent stuff, though some of it does include vampires (but not all). Eric S. Brown also writes plenty of zombie literature.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd say,

Willie Miekle
Scott Nicholson
Joel Arnold


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You know I've read some of Konrath and I've found him to be almost too "crude" for my liking. Which is very strange because Stephen King is my favorite author


My husband loves him. He was explaining the developments in the one he's reading now and, not for the first time, there's a lot of gore. I said, "He's not afraid to go for the gross out, is he?" My husband responded with a, "No, ick, no," but you could tell he was delighted at that. The only way I'm going to ever get to read him is to get there first, because my husband can't help spoiling them.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, Lester. I'm gonna go ahead and recommend the Pink Room. If you decide to give it a go, let me know and I'll send it your way.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> I'd say,
> 
> Willie Miekle
> Scott Nicholson
> Joel Arnold


Or even William *Meikle* 

Thanks Simon.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Try Ronald Kelly for Southern fried horror.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Shaun Jeffrey's The Kult was great!

People are predictable. That's what makes them easy to kill.

Acting out of misguided loyalty to his friends, police officer Prosper Snow is goaded into helping them perform a copycat killing, but when the real killer comes after him, it's not only his life on the line, but his family's too. Now if he goes to his colleagues for help, he risks being arrested for murder. If he doesn't, he risks being killed.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Also, either Kealan Patrick Burke's Currency of Souls (not technically indie, but small press) or Thomas Amo's An Apple for Zoe are both great mind-benders in the horror/dark genres. Zoe is on sale for 99 cents for the next two weeks. I liked it a lot and it got almost all five-star reviews!


----------



## spiritualtramp (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a fan of James Melzer (http://jamesmelzer.net/), Jake Bible (http://jakebible.com/), and Paul E. Cooley (http://shadowpublications.com/). They all "get" what makes good horror imo. It's not all gore (though there's some of that), it's about the monster you don't see and how truly monstrous just regular humans can be. Two of these three guys are on these boards so far as I know.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

williammeikle said:


> Or even William *Meikle*
> 
> Thanks Simon.


No, don't know that fella...


----------



## DanDillard (Mar 10, 2011)

"Rhonny Reaper's Creature Features Anthology" is fun... and some of the proceeds go to Diabetes research!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Straight off the top of my head I can think of three amazing Indie horror's 

Berserker by William Meikle 

Necropolis Rising by Dave Jeffery

Shades Of Green by Ian Woodhead


----------



## lstrange (May 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Not really a horror book though..
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I didn't read the first book, but David McAfee rocks!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> No, don't know that fella...


Shut up or I'll mention Barclay Books again....


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just want to echo the Scott Nicholson and Willie Meikle recommendations. Also Jack Killborn/Joe Konrath, and Shaun Jeffery's THE KULT was great!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

williammeikle said:


> Shut up or I'll mention Barclay Books again....


It burns....it burns...

Thanks...now I have to go back into therapy...


----------

